# Motorcycle vs. deer. AOB



## AWDennis (Mar 27, 2010)

I went out to a call the other day, paged as a motorcycle accident. On scene found out the guy swerved to miss a deer and hit the guard rail. He had lacs on his anterior&posterior lower left leg as well as left forarm lacs. Could smell the alcohol a mile away, and then when I checked his pupils it was a dead give away. 

ANYWAYS....

the whole point of all that was to say when we had him in the back bandaging him all up and starting an iv. his girlfriend just opens the side door walks right in and starts talking to him without even saying a word to me or my partner. We didnt know who she was until later when we asked her who the hell she was. So yea she walked right in, left the door open too. Just like she owned the place. It was amazing. 

I never had that happen to me before.


----------



## emt_irl (Mar 27, 2010)

happens alot. apperently we are invisable to the general public no matter how many lights or high viz vests/jackets we have. i got used to it


----------



## reaper (Mar 27, 2010)

Learn to escort them right back out the door!


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 27, 2010)

AWDennis said:


> his girlfriend just opens the side door walks right in and starts talking to him without even saying a word to me or my partner. We didnt know who she was until later when we asked her who the hell she was. So yea she walked right in, left the door open too. Just like she owned the place. It was amazing.



It is more fun when the girlfriend opens the doors and his wife is already at his side. (or some person involved in an intimate relationship)


----------

